# Java2D Darstellungsfehler



## Campino (6. Mai 2005)

hi, 
ich zeichne mit Java2D quadrate auf einen grünen Hintergrund, diese sind so eng aneinander, dass keine Lücken bleiben, aber seht selbst:

jrobots.jr.funpic.de/pics/screen.html

es handelt sich um viele besche Quadrate (jeweils 50*50, das Fenster ist 300*300) auf grünem Grund. Allerdings hatte ich den selben fehler auch bei dem versuch, nur ein einzelnes Quadrat mit 100*100 zu zeichnen.

danke schonmal,

Campino


----------



## Campino (6. Mai 2005)

Code:


```
public class JDraw extends JPanel {
	private Field[][] rooms=new Field[10][10];
	
	public JDraw(){
		this.setBackground(Color.GREEN);
		
		for(int i=0;i<rooms.length;i++){
			for(int t=0;t<rooms[i].length;t++){
				rooms[i][t]=new Field(i*50, t*50, 50, 50);
				rooms[i][t].setColor(new Color(150, 100, 0));
				rooms[i][t].setWall(true);
			}
		}
	}
	
	public void paintComponent(Graphics gr){
		super.paintComponent(gr);
		Graphics2D g=(Graphics2D)gr;
		
		for(int i=0;i<rooms.length;i++){
			for(int t=0;t<rooms[i].length;t++){
				Field r=rooms[i][t];
				r.paint(g);
			}
		}
	}
}
```

und Field:

```
public class Field {
	private double x, y, width,height;
	private Color color;
	private boolean wall=false;
	
	public Field(double x, double y, double width, double height){
		this.x=x; this.y=y; this.width=width; this.height=height; 
	}
	
	public void setColor(Color color){
		this.color=color;
	}
	
	public void setWall(boolean wall){
		this.wall=wall;
	}
	
	public boolean getWall(){
		return wall;
	}
	
	public void paint(Graphics2D g){
		Rectangle2D.Double r=new Rectangle2D.Double(x, y, width, height);
		g.setColor(color);
		g.fill(r);
	}
}
```


----------



## Campino (7. Mai 2005)

hi, 

Ich habe Java neu installiert und der fehler tritt trotzdem noch auf.


----------

